# Sir Vape No5 Reserve - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (10/4/15)

Hobbit’s Swiss Roll aged for 6 months.

Sir Vape No 5 in our experience evolves
over time and is the perfect companion
to that pick me up cuppa java. Notes of
caramel and cream in the forefront, followed by
sprinkles of castor sugar and a hint of cinnamon.
A firm favourite at the Sir Vape Shire.

Mix 50PG / 50VG
Available in 6mg only
100% alcohol free

Bottled in RSA and mixed by our fine master
mixers in New Orleans, USA

Limited Stocks Available:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/sir-vape/products/sir-vape-no-5-reserve

Reactions: Like 2


----------

